
Ask HN: How can introverts survive in environments built for extroverts? - EggCarton
At the end of the day, and even more so at the end of the week I am so drained.  My weekends and evenings exist solely to re-energize for the days and week ahead. Hobbies I used to have are long gone. But it&#x27;s not depression.<p>In a very loud and open office space the stimuli are never ending. There&#x27;s literally no place to go either for me at least.<p>Any advice? Nobody seems to understand.
======
dsr_
How much of your job requires interacting with people?

Can you work from home? (Can you work from home one or two days a week?)

Can you work different hours, so that you overlap for half the day instead of
all day?

Can you face away from other people? Sightlines are important. Can you block
other people out with a trifold poster board? ([http://www.amazon.com/Elmers-
Premium-Tri-Fold-Display-902091...](http://www.amazon.com/Elmers-Premium-Tri-
Fold-Display-902091/dp/B00753IXV8/) \-- $12)

Can you reduce noise with earplugs? Reusable, washable, attached with a cord
or band -- they're cheap.

~~~
a3n
If none of the "stay there" solutions work for OP, and you've mentioned it to
management, then leave. The majority of your day should not be stressful when
there are alternatives.

------
exolymph
Have you been up-front about this problem with your coworkers and your
manager? Extroverts won't intuit introverts' needs (in my experience) and
you'll probably have to advocate for yourself in very clear language. If you
can work from home sometimes or work different hours, like dsr_ suggested,
that's also worth a try.

~~~
EggCarton
I have and the solution was to something that suited extroverts.

~~~
exolymph
I'm sorry, that sucks :( Maybe this company just isn't the right place for
you.

------
pink_dinner
Not all workplaces have an open office space. The answer is to find another
job and make sure it has something will work for you.

